# A Tribute to Brad Morehouse



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2007)

*Its been a tough few days for me. I was blessed with a once and a lifetime chance of going to Reno and actually being part of a race team. Tragedy struck and we all have to remember, morn and move on. I didn't get to know Brad as well as I would of liked to, but I will remember him and the "what would of been" for the rest of my life. I will always be very proud to say I was part of "Race 4 - DINO JUICE." - Rest in peace Brad, God's speed - I know you're going faster than 500 mph...*​


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Well said Joe and my condolences again.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

That empty parking spot sez it all. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

My condolences again Joe


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## dick56 (Sep 19, 2007)

Brad was a great guy and friend. Too bad he had to leave so soon. What else is there to say.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 20, 2007)




----------

